# New Tiller



## lwright (Jul 23, 2007)

Guys I'm looking at picking up a new or used tiller and wanted some advise. My garden is appox. 25'x75'. I've currently been using a friends Cub Cadet R65 which is nice but want to get one for the house. Let me hear your opinions and stories about yours. Thanks for the help


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

LOL! I have a troy but believe it or not I just use a small mantis & I have 5 gardens.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Go with a rear-tine model. I have a pre-MTD Troy-bilt 8hp, which is great for breaking ground and bedding. But it weighs a ton, about all my 77yr old back can deal with.( I use a Stihl "buz-saw" 2cycle for cultivating, etc. If you get one of the small ones like the Stihl, Mantis, etc be sure and get it with wheels.) For my $$ Troy-bilt is still one of the better ones in spite of MTD ownership. At one time, Kubota made a tiller, about 7 HP as I recall, best I ever saw feature wise. Somebody else apparently thought so too.


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

I purchased a Snapper SRT9516 Rear Tine last year. When I purchase equipment I like it to be well built. I purchased one before it was off the manufacturing line. Rate it a 6 out of 10. Motor is a Briggs and cranks up nice. I would like the arms to be stronger. Tires have tubes in them and had to replace already.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I've got a rear tine Craftsman that's maybe 9 years old,and was my only tiller in black gumbo until 2 years ago.I have a 4' tiller on back of an old John Deere 400 now for my big work,but still use the walk behind cultivating and around the edges.That Craftsman busted new ground 75'X100' that was a horse arena for years before I bought this place.I wore the tractor lug type tires down slicker'n a babies butt,and put 2 new ones on from Tractor Supply.Seems like I might have changed the drive belt once.If the new Sears are the same as my older one,I highly recommend them.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

i cant see myself buying a tiller which i'll use 2 may be 3 times a year.
i rent mine when needed.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

tngbmt said:


> i cant see myself buying a tiller which i'll use 2 may be 3 times a year.
> i rent mine when needed.


I can see that. I use mine quite often. I till in between the rows to help control weeds & loosen up the soil. Plus, I have a lot of gardens.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

In my case, the nearest rental place is 30+ miles away and their reputation for upkeep on their stuff is not too good, plus as Rubberback says mine are used frequently for cultivating middles, etc.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I have a troy pony. But the little mantis works great between the rows. Plus, its easier to maneuver & a lot lighter.
All my gardens have a fences around them.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

If I had fences around my garden,I couldn't turn my water-buffalo around for the next row.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I've had a few different ones over the years...but by far the best for me has been the rear tine Troy. I use a disc to prepare the garden usually a couple of times a year and then the tiller to get the fine soil beds and for cultivation. 

The Troy is the best tiller I've owned...or rented.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> I've had a few different ones over the years...but by far the best for me has been the rear tine Troy. I use a disc to prepare the garden usually a couple of times a year and then the tiller to get the fine soil beds and for cultivation.
> 
> The Troy is the best tiller I've owned...or rented.


Off topic but ML did you catch any?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Rubberback said:


> Off topic but ML did you catch any?


 One big rooster (45 pounds), numerous smaller roosters, some palmettos( permit or more likely African pompano), jacks, and assorted others. Had a Marlin on for about 10 minutes....I'll post in the fly fishing section.

Garden soaked, totally soaked.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> One big rooster (45 pounds), numerous smaller roosters, some palmettos( permit or more likely African pompano), jacks, and assorted others. Had a Marlin on for about 10 minutes....I'll post in the fly fishing section.
> 
> Garden soaked, totally soaked.


Nice! 
Did you get your taters out ?


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

I remember at tiller here on 2cool for sale recently posted.


----------



## locolobo (Dec 2, 2005)

If you're still in the market, Son-in-law has a Cub Cadet. Don't know the model but its 2 yrs old with very little use. Wants $400 for it.


----------



## lwright (Jul 23, 2007)

locolobo said:


> If you're still in the market, Son-in-law has a Cub Cadet. Don't know the model but its 2 yrs old with very little use. Wants $400 for it.


Can you find out the details and let me know.

[email protected]


----------

